# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Здравствуйте, I'm a beginner

## Роберт

Hi, 
A big thanks for this magnificent website. This website is a great help to me as I am a very new beginner learning Russian. I'm 66 years old. I must learn about Skype. I have a slow net connection. I'm a slow learner. I'm in my first month of study. 
I can't catch up with the young students, of course.  YouTube - Oldbadger2's Channel
My Youtube videos are simple and short.  My Youtube name is OldBadger2. 
I thank all the forum posters. I learn from everybody. I might be able to someone, from time to time, perhaps by emails with photos and websites in English. 
I'm learning to copy and type Russian text on the keyboard. 
спасибо,

----------


## translationsnmru

Hi, and welcome to the forum. I've checked out your Youtube link. Is that Anchorage in the April 25 video? With all that snow and spruce trees and the tree-storied building this part of your city looks very much like the little town in the Urals where I lived until I was 11.

----------


## Роберт

Привет, 
Yes, it is Anchorage.  I made most of that video from the front of my apartment.  The snow fell for 24 hours and was an average depth of 23 inches (65cm).  
All videos are here in my city.  It was 25 April 2008. 
What was your city in the Urals?   
Thank you for your reply,
Robert
Спасибо,
Роберт

----------


## translationsnmru

> What was your city in the Urals?

 You have probably never heard of it. It is called Magnitka, and it is not a city, just a small mining town (well, not even a town by  Russian standards - its official designation is "urban type settlement"). Its population never exceeded 15,000, and now it is considerably less. People often confuse it with the city of Magnitogorsk whose inhabitants also call their city Magnitka, but it is a different place. The three-storied apartment house where I was born and grew up looked a bit like the house in your video, at least on the outside. And we had a lot of spruces and firs in the woods around the town. Other trees too, of course, but most of those are found in and around Moscow as well, but whenever I see a spruce (or smell one, for that matter), it reminds me of my childhood  ::

----------


## Роберт

Magnitka time lapse by Sasha Alexandrov | Designcollector™ nevertheless: Magnitka: Fast Motion Time Lapse video
same video but different comments, about Magnitogorsk, not your small town in your young years.
I see the confusion.  Magnitogorsk and steel. 
MAGNITKA (, Čel'abinsk / Челябинская область  this may be your childhood town?  Near Kusa and Suleya--Сулея--? Population, Map and Location of Magnitka (, Čel'abinsk / Челябинская область, Russia) by City Population
I'll use Google Earth to see what I shall find, might be fun !!! 
In my area, there are spruce called black spruce, birch, alders, willows, cottowood, and Fir trees,  The leaves are turning yellow and fly with the wind,  Snow can fall anytime soon. 
I can't upload photos here. 
Thanks for your helpful reply,

----------


## MasterAdmin

Hello Роберт! I'm glad you joined. Welcome to the best forum for learning Russian  ::

----------


## Роберт

> I might be able to help someone, from time to time, perhaps by emails with photos and websites in English. спасибо,

 Sorry, forgot a word.
Привет! I'm happy to meet you. Your posts are always welcome,  
спасибо,
Роберт

----------


## Hanna

Hi Robert and welcome to the forum. This is definitely the best place on the net to get help and online company as you study Russian.  
This place has been great inspiration to me and I have learnt a lot about Russia and the CIS countries; history, politics, culture.... Not to mention all the help I've got - even asking the same question more than once, until I "get it". _(I am not the best at languages either... I think I "used up" my quota for learning English.) _  
The general idea is that everyone helps everyone else with English or Russian, depending on background. The Russian speakers are on average a bit better at English than the rest of us are at Russian though... 
Alaska seems like such a wonderful part of the USA - great to meet someone from there. 
Were you born there or moved later in life?  Interesting connection with Russia, too!

----------


## Роберт

> ......Alaska seems like such a wonderful part of the USA - great to meet someone from there. 
> Were you born there or moved later in life? Interesting connection with Russia, too!

 Привет Hanna, Как дела?
Рада видеть тебя.
нет, I moved to Alaska in June 1984. 
I'm sure I will make many mistakes writing Russian and I hope people will correct me.
I am learning about Pushkin and I really like his work.  But I'm a beginner in reading Russian books.
This forum has many posts about literature and movies.   
Hanna, hope you try my videos in the previous post here,
Всего наилучшего, до скорой встречи
Пока, спасибо, Роберт

----------


## dimon4ik

Hi, Robert. Do you know that Pushkin was African American (skin color)?

----------


## lemoni

Hi Robert,
I'm newer to the site than you, so I can't typically welcome you  :: 
However, I can't hide my admiration towards your will and your effort.
It doesn't matter whether we catch up faster or slower, the most important thing is to keep our mind busy, not to let it "sleep".
So I guess you did the right thing and I'm sure that there are lots of people here that will prove helpful to you and in general to all of us, who want to learn russian.

----------


## Роберт

> Hi, Robert. Do you know that Pushkin was African American (skin color)?

 нет, I've googled and read more about him. His great-grandfather, a favorite of Peter the Great, was Ethiopian and now I've a net photo. Nice fellow he was, in trouble of one kind or another so I'm sure he and I would have been friends, hahaha. My school days and his school days seem ........................well.................remar  kably the same, hahaha, in general ways.  ::  
lemoni ----
Thanks, I'll make progress even if it is the last thing I do.  ::   :: I'm learning Skype now, It is very confusing on my first day.  ::    :: 
спасибо
Роберт

----------


## Basil77

> Do you know that Pushkin was African* American* (skin color)?

----------


## lemoni

> 

 Какая забавная у тебя реакция  :: )

----------


## Basil77

> Какая забавная у тебя реакция )

 I thought that the ordinary-sized smile wouldn't be enough to express my astonishment.  ::

----------


## lemoni

> lemoni ----
> Thanks, I'll make progress even if it is the last thing I do.  I'm learning Skype now, It is very confusing on my first day.   
> спасибо
> Роберт

 Robert, I'm sure everything is going to be fine. Just don't give up..... и всё у тебя получится!!!
Keep up!   

> I thought that the ordinary-sized smile wouldn't be enough to express my astonishment.

 Either way, I thought it was really funny!  ::  
Кстати, вот портрет Пушкина...

----------


## Lampada

Прадед Пушкина Ибрагим Петрович Ганнибал был просто африканец, принц. Учился во Франции. Ганнибал, Абрам Петрович — Википедия

----------


## dimon4ik

> нет, I've googled and read more about him. His great-grandfather, a favorite of Peter the Great, was Ethiopian and now I've a net photo. Nice fellow he was, in trouble of one kind or another so I'm sure he and I would have been friends, hahaha. My school days and his school days seem ........................well.................remar  kably the same, hahaha, in general ways.  
> lemoni ----
> Thanks, I'll make progress even if it is the last thing I do.  I'm learning Skype now, It is very confusing on my first day.   
> спасибо
> Роберт

 Теперь Вы знаете как учителя в русский школах пытаются научить биографии этого великого поета русских школьников, которые не интересуются литературой. Вот видите, я Вас также заинтересовал, что и заставило Вас заГУГЛить информацию о Пушкине А.С. 
I hope, my last two posts explaned you some our traditoins and sense of humor our school teachers

----------


## dimon4ik

> 

 Извиняюсь, хотел корректнее написать о темнокожих и первое, что в голову пришло - это афроамериканцы. гыгы.

----------


## Роберт

lemoni---
Да, that's the net photo I found.  Now I have homework to do and already I am late with it, hahahaha.  Where's my dictionary?  I never thought anyone would answer my first post.  What was I thinking?  I wasn't thinking.  That's the answer.  Everyone seems to be having fun so all is well enough,    *My thanks to all* чай, кофе ? 
хорошо,
Спасибо,
Роберт

----------


## YuraS

Has anyone tried to learn Russian using the Bible. That is an excellent way. This method is fast and interesting.  Through the Skype I helped to my English-speaking friend to learn Russian. During trainings I was translating and slowly correctly sounding each text's word for him better understanding. After five months training he could understand what I was talking about.

----------


## Demonic_Duck

здрасте Роберт. добро пожаловать в этот форум! 
Learning Russian is fun!

----------


## YuraS

I suggest to listen to a fantastic spiritual lecture. Listening to a preacher helps you to understand the Russian voice-over. May God bless you. http://www.isakov.stunda.org/ 
(Dear Editor. The edited link makes itself reasonless. Please would you leave it as before.)

----------


## Lampada

> I suggest to listen to a fantastic spiritual lecture. Listening to a preacher helps you to understand the Russian voice-over. May God bless you. Home 
> (Dear Editor. The edited link makes itself reasonless. Please would you leave it as before.)

 We would not allow to force downloads on our people here. Somebody who is interested would find it on the site.

----------

